# Q & A with Dave Palumbo - How I Became A Mass Monster



## *Bio* (Jun 4, 2020)

This is a new one from May 28, 2020.  It has some good and entertaining answers.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYo7MMpHaj4


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 4, 2020)

I really find PALUMBO's shows very entertaining even though I may not agree with everything he says.


----------

